
Show HN: Switchboard.chat - evantahler
https://switchboard.chat/
======
evantahler
I made this over the past few months to help out my Wife's school. They rely
on SMS to coordinate teacher absences (finding substitutes, etc). They can't
rely on any smart phone app, as the school can't afford to buy everyone one,
and then they legally can't require it. The goal was to have a shared, central
phone number that all the administrators can access, with notifications when a
message is received.

Made with Angular (1.x), Actionhero.js, and Twilio.

------
tirus
Looks cool - typo on the front page though: "What is swithboard.chat?" instead
of "What is switchboard.chat?"

~~~
evantahler
thanks!

